# Time to get the fish house off the lake.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1147009985311712



48 degrees today,ice is melting fast


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

How thick did ice get this year?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

BWfarms said:


> How thick did ice get this year?


18" where we were at


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Just the idea of driving a truck on the ice when there is standing water gives me the creeps...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> 18" where we were at


Warm winter.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Just the idea of driving a truck on the ice when there is standing water gives me the creeps...


Oh, it'll be fine.... Have some friends that race their snowmobiles across standing water. No I do not do that and yes, I am the smartest of the group.

No kidding moose. 2013-2014, St James Lake hit 54" of ice.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Oh, it'll be fine.... Have some friends that race their snowmobiles across standing water. No I do not do that and yes, I am the smartest of the group.
> 
> No kidding moose. 2013-2014, St James Lake hit 54" of ice.


Says the guy from the land of ice and snow...

In our neck of the woods you pull that off and you are one lucky SOB...


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Cy you are crazy. Now I know why I live in the desert


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Says the guy from the land of ice and snow...
> In our neck of the woods you pull that off and you are one lucky SOB...


You can actually run the newer snowmobiles on water if you keep the speed up.They can be equipped with paddle/ long tracks made for mountain climbing.No I'm not that crazy!!!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Forget that!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

deadmoose said:


>


NOPE!! And that's final. Non negotiable!!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

What's wrong with that, I'd do it. No different than sand bar jumping or jet skiing.

I was on ice that was 8-10 inches, hit a snow drift and immediately sank into water, I was full throttle paddling to get out.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> What's wrong with that, I'd do it. No different than sand bar jumping or jet skiing.
> 
> I was on ice that was 8-10 inches, hit a snow drift and immediately sank into water, I was full throttle paddling to get out.


Well for starters, the the jet ski breaks down--it still floats. Second, every time I've been on a jet ski and wound up in the water, the water was warm.  You guys go have a big time. I'll hold your beer for you right after you say "hold my beer; watch this!" 

73, Mark


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

50s on Saturday, will be like that here.


----------

